# Only one week in Thailand



## Corky (Oct 5, 2009)

A friend and I will spend one week in Thailand this Dec.  Not sure to stay in one spot and make day trips or try moving around.

Any suggestions?  We don't want to overdo it, yet still see as much as possible.

Where should we start?  No reservations made yet.

Thank you.


----------



## Cathyb (Oct 5, 2009)

We did Phuket, Chiang Mai, Chiang Rai and Bangkok -- but the island is very long and unless you are flying from place to place will take a long time to travel.  I would recommend Phuket, ride elephants and take long boats to the different islands nearby.


----------



## Corky (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks, Cathy. 

Sounds good to me.


----------



## yoohoo (Oct 8, 2009)

In Bankkok, you need to visit the Grand Palace.


----------



## AngloAsian (Nov 18, 2009)

It depends what you like. Best not to move around too much because it will use up too much of your limited time. A few days in Bangkok are a must: visit the Grand Palace and a couple of other Wats (temples), take a cruise on the Chao Phraya River (dinner cruises are great), go to a night market and CAREFULLY check out some of the night life. Day trips from Bangkok are good too, particularly the Floating Market (combine with khlong tour and trip to the Rose Garden for an elephant show and handicraft exhibits).

Finish off with a relaxing couple of days at Phuket as Cathy suggested or, our favourite, the quieter Koh Samui in a spa hotel (best beach Choeng Mon).


----------

